# Einzelne Bande war für zwei Drittel aller Phishing-Angriffe verantwortlich



## Newsfeed (17 Mai 2010)

Laut einer Studie gingen 84.000 Angriffe auf das Konto der Avalanche-Gang, die eine Vorliebe für schludrige Registrare hat. Weiteres Ergebnis:  Phisher nutzen so gut wie nie International Domain Names für "Homograph Spoofing Attacks". 

Weiterlesen...


----------

